# Redfish Riviera's New Online Special



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

<SPAN id=ctl00_ctl00_cpMain_cpMain_BulletinRead_ltl_body>Get an early<WBR> start<WBR> on Chris<WBR>tmas shopp<WBR>ing! Do not let Chris<WBR>tmas pass you by witho<WBR>ut getti<WBR>ng every<WBR> angle<WBR>r/<WBR>hunte<WBR>r you know a gift from the best Redfi<WBR>shing<WBR> Outfi<WBR>tter in the busin<WBR>ess - Redfi<WBR>sh Rivie<WBR>ra.<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

Redfi<WBR>sh Rivie<WBR>ra is offer<WBR>ing FREE SHIPP<WBR>ING* on your entir<WBR>e order<WBR> fromhttp://www.redfishriviera.com in the month<WBR> of Octob<WBR>er. Just use promo<WBR>tion code:<WBR> RROCT<WBR>XMAS at check<WBR>out torecie<WBR>ve FREE SHIPP<WBR>ING*.<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

In addit<WBR>ion, do not forge<WBR>t to stop by our blog page and vote in the onlin<WBR>e poll,<WBR> keep up with tourn<WBR>ament<WBR> news,<WBR> weath<WBR>er, recip<WBR>es and more.<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

We look forwa<WBR>rd to heari<WBR>ng from you soon at http://www.redfishriviera.com
*<WBR>Minim<WBR>um order<WBR> $50.00<BR style="DISPLAY: none" gauntlet_tokenizer_reserved="">

Thank<WBR> you,
<WBR><WBR>Redfi<WBR>sh Rivie<WBR>ra


----------

